# 2018 N. W. Arkansas



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

hope everyone has a good year


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> hope everyone has a good year


pea ridge area?


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

and you too. I found these March 30 2017 outside bentonville


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

it was chilly and raining that week. they love the cold more than than the heat in the ground . But the heat makes them grow. I can't wait to get wild onions. I wish I still lived in Arkansas. u guys have wild garlic/ onions year round


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lincoln area here


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Sebastion county.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I never learned to spell. LOL


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

arkanshrooms said:


> Sebastion county.


Nice fresh one!


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bad weekend my best spot in Okla burnt last week


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear! Should produce next year though from what I've read re: burn sites. Regretfully, I don't have any 1st hand knowledge . . .


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Same here last year I found them in ROW we mulched 2 months earlier with equipment


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone have knowledge of Ozark National Forest? Looks great on the map. Maybe next year I can take a vacation up north for morel season. You guys wouldn’t mind a Cajun stomping in the woods huh ? I’ll bring a couple sacks of crawfish if you guys teach me a thing or two


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

Today


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> Bad weekend my best spot in Okla burnt last week


That's a good thing. Read about burnt sites. They actually produce good fruit. The one I'm at in Arkansas is burnt


----------



## hotdawg (Mar 12, 2018)

cajunshroomer3578 said:


> Anyone have knowledge of Ozark National Forest? Looks great on the map. Maybe next year I can take a vacation up north for morel season. You guys wouldn’t mind a Cajun stomping in the woods huh ? I’ll bring a couple sacks of crawfish if you guys teach me a thing or two


I'm born in iowa but grew up in arkansad. And all I can tell u. Is we got craw dad's in Arkansas the size of lobsters. But come up anyways. I caught craw dad's as a kid in southern mo. Northern ark. Ozark area. And I am not joking. Craw dad's here are huge


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

hotdawg said:


> I'm born in iowa but grew up in arkansad. And all I can tell u. Is we got craw dad's in Arkansas the size of lobsters. But come up anyways. I caught craw dad's as a kid in southern mo. Northern ark. Ozark area. And I am not joking. Craw dad's here are huge


WELL HOT DAWG !!!!
Come on now !?!?! Lol 
Would it take you a couple weeks to get enough to eat ?!?! I’m very curious.


----------



## cajunshroomer3578 (Mar 22, 2017)

hotdawg said:


> Today


Very very nice


----------



## jennifer lycan (Apr 6, 2018)

pratherpea52 said:


> Bad weekend my best spot in Okla burnt last week


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anybody found any that was already up be4 this round of cool weather


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Went and picked everything that was not a day or two old. 6hrs of below 32* forecasted for tonight plus maybe an 1” of snow. I blame “Global Warming” smh......


----------



## stormy (Mar 27, 2017)

jean marie said:


> View attachment 4539
> Went and picked everything that was not a day or two old. 6hrs of below 32* forecasted for tonight plus maybe an 1” of snow. I blame “Global Warming” smh......


Congrats


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

jean marie said:


> View attachment 4539
> Went and picked everything that was not a day or two old. 6hrs of below 32* forecasted for tonight plus maybe an 1” of snow. I blame “Global Warming” smh......


Nice find


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

pratherpea52 said:


> Nice find


Thanks. I was sad to pick them because these were my monster morel patches. They would have gotten as big or bigger than a coke can. But I couldn’t chance them being ruined by the cold weather. Oh well... maybe they will continue to produce after this cold front....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

jean marie said:


> View attachment 4539
> Went and picked everything that was not a day or two old. 6hrs of below 32* forecasted for tonight plus maybe an 1” of snow. I blame “Global Warming” smh......


Do you spray them with the 
jungle insect repellent to get the bugs out??
Ha Ha
Very nice haul, more will come after the freeze & snow.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Found some but in Oklahoma


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Do you spray them with the
> jungle insect repellent to get the bugs out??
> Ha Ha
> Very nice haul, more will come after the freeze & snow.


----------

